# Any New Years Resolutions for 2013?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

As we approach New Years Day - only a couple of hours to go in Australia - what are your resolutions for 2013?


----------



## Murloc (Jun 5, 2012)

Editor said:


> As we approach New Years Day - only a couple of hours to go in Australia - what are your resolutions for 2013?


To get married to my Filipino sweetheart, hopefully very soon

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Murloc

On a day when the newspapers seem to be full of economic doom and gloom about the US, your post is a ray of sunshine. Best wishes for 2013 and I wish you well with your forthcoming marriage.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

My resolution is to file a successful application for an onshore de facto partner visa  

My partner and I haven't had an easy time at all over the past two years and three months and I hope we can finally put an end to the anxiety and unsureness of the future and just be able to finally start our plans together. We have all these dreams - a house together, our little nest, to be able to visit both our parents when we want to, to rescue more kittens together, travel to Bali together (the first plans we ever made together) and everything's had to take a backseat to our moving back and forth (first a year in The Netherlands while I finished my education and now barely a year we've been in Australia) and our saving up for the visa. We are terrified to make plans for 2013 because we will be waiting for the visa and if it gets denied, all plans would have to be cancelled. I can't wait for that to be over and for us to finally be able to know we're allowed to be together for the future. That is my only wish for 2013 

Happy new year everyone


----------



## tourguidedave (Jan 7, 2013)

This year I will give back- volunteer at home and abroad


----------

